# What a week offshore!



## B Man (Jun 15, 2013)

I just got back in from a weeks vacation with family and friends at the beach  and 3 days of offshore fishing.   I figured I would share some pictures with everyone.   We had a great time all except of getting trapped between two thunderstorm cells both producing water spouts on each side of us.   First time I've seen one on the water and we got the privilege of four at one time. 















My dad grouper diggin


















A pole breaker!!!







He redeems him self with a new rod.  This is my younger brother,  he'll be leaving me in two months headed to protect our freedom.







Father and son doubled up!













My buddy landing the first fish of the trip






And me getting a swing at it.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats a mess of fish right there and fun. Congrats.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 16, 2013)

Get the grease HOT bc thats some good eating !!!!


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 16, 2013)

Good catch. Judging from the water in the background y'all had some good weather to fish.


----------



## B Man (Jun 16, 2013)

The 3 days we fished was great weather other than the surprise thunderstorms on one morning.  It was a great trip since we had enough good weather everyone was able to make a trip out to catch some fish.

Here is a video of us catching a shark over some live bottom.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=JmEw...ch?v=JmEwBv2CmTo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice RG's....Man those things are delicious!!!


----------



## d-a (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice trip. 

d-a


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats Brandon!! looks like yall did great. My trip was a blast just couldnt get it right this time out. And i didnt get any pics. Maybe we can get our stuff together and get together next time.


----------



## B Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking forward to it Mike


----------



## How2fish (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like a great trip , you tell your brother Thanks for serving and be careful!


----------



## StikR (Jul 10, 2013)

nice boat.  What is that?


----------



## B Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks,
It's no contender but very seaworthy.  We generally fish 25-45 miles offshore in it.  

Its a 2007 23 Sport Proline.   I'm sure I will regret it but I just posted it for sale this weekend.  I'm wanting to find a 254 or 261 mako to rebuild but its going to take time and a lot of days home instead of on the water.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 10, 2013)

awesome catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like y'all did good!


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 10, 2013)

B what the heck buddy? Hope you find what you are looking for. She sure puts fish in the box. How much you asking ive got a guy looking for a boat like yours.


----------



## B Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Wanted a mako 254 for along time and finally decided to just go boat less and rebuild me one how I want it.  Beside, Field trial season for my bird dogs is coming up soon so I will be gone almost every weekend come October.  Being off the water will suck though.   May have to hit you up one weekend and put some gas in your boat to take me out in the mean time  

Pm sent about the other


----------

